# Ar perigoso no Barreiro



## Vince (10 Jul 2007 às 13:15)

*Ar perigoso no Barreiro*



> *Fábrica suspensa por emitir o triplo do limite máximo de dióxido de enxofre permitido por lei. Substância poluente pode provocar problemas respiratórios. Centros de saúde não registam queixas*
> O delegado de Saúde do Barreiro garantiu esta terça-feira que houve pessoas com queixas de náuseas e vómitos «pelo menos no dia 4 de Julho», na passada quarta-feira, devido à presença de dióxido de enxofre no ar, frisando no entanto que esta é uma situação pontual.
> 
> continua em: http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=830687&div_id=291


(c) Portugal Diário



> [SAPO]dVOQ4d00KvUQKzmENdtg[/SAPO]


(c) Sapo / SIC


----------



## bluejay (10 Jul 2007 às 14:07)

> Segundo o delegado de saúde do Barreiro, Mário Durval, a elevada quantidade de dióxido de enxofre no ar pode provocar problemas respiratórios, mas afastou cenários mais graves na Freguesia do Lavradio.



Parece que nauseas, vómitos e dificuldades em respirar não são graves


----------



## mocha (10 Jul 2007 às 17:19)

tinha de ser na minha terra, onde so acontecem destas coisa


----------

